# Timber Wolf



## Gldiebr (Oct 10, 2006)

Oh, I'm so sorry to hear about Timber. That's so rough! That Rainbow Bridge is getting all the good ones! 

Welcome to the forum, I hope you get the support you need, as well as any info you're looking for.


----------



## LaurJen (Aug 10, 2006)

I'm so sorry for your loss... it's so hard :-(


----------



## Lexie's Mom (Dec 14, 2005)

I'm also sorry for your loss. Now he is pain free and running with my Duke and Mandy (my dobermans) at the bridge.


----------



## erinw (Jan 13, 2007)

So sorry to hear about Timber!

((((hugs))))


----------



## MILLIESMOM (Aug 13, 2006)

So sorry to hear about your beloved Timber, we would love to hear all about him and see some pictures too.


----------



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

I am so sorry for your loss. ((( Hugs )))


----------



## Buffy & Abby's Mom (Nov 27, 2005)

I'm so sorry to hear about Timber. That is so shocking when they go quickly and you don't have time to prepare at least a little. My Mom just recently went through the same thing with her boxer. Mandy died the next day after they found out she was in kidney failure. 

Take care and know you are in our thoughts.


----------



## Booker (Nov 14, 2006)

I'm so sorry for your loss of Timber. It's so hard, you are in my prayers.


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

Very sorry for your loss. When you feel up to it, please write a little about Timber's story so that we can get to know him better.


----------



## MarleyLove (Sep 2, 2006)

I'm so sorry. The very quick good bye must have been really hard.


----------

